# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Các địa điểm du lịch ít tốn kém nhất châu Á

## Meoluoi9x

*Đến với những đất nước này, bạn sẽ chỉ cần trả một khoản tiền không quá 'chát' để tận hưởng cảnh đẹp và thưởng thức các món ăn đường phố ngon lành.

1. Thái Lan*


Thái Lan là nước thu hút khách du lịch đến đông nhất ở châu Á, do dịch vụ tuyệt vời, phong cảnh đẹp và mua sắm thuận tiện. Khí hậu ấm áp quanh năm và vô vàn tour du lịch hấp dẫn dành cho những ai yêu thích khám phá: từ du lịch hành hương về các chùa tháp, du lịch biển ở những bờ bãi hấp dẫn mê ly, tới du lịch mua sắm cho tín đồ shopping.

Từ Việt Nam, bạn có thể chọn các tour sang Thái Lan với giá chỉ từ 8 triệu đồng bao gồm cả đi lại, khách sạn và tham quan. Đồ ăn bên Thái rất sẵn, hoa quả tươi ướp lạnh bán trên những xe dọc đường, cơm hộp hay các xiên thịt nướng, hải sản nướng chỉ từ 10.000 đến 30.000 đồng.

*2. Lào*


Đất nước triệu voi này cũng là một địa điểm du lịch giá rẻ bạn nên đến thăm. Cánh đồng Chum là một di sản văn hóa nổi tiếng của Lào trên Cao nguyên Xiêng Khoảng. Nơi đây có hàng nghìn chiếc chum đá nặng từ 600 kg đến 1 tấn nằm rải rác trên cánh đồng dọc theo biên giới phía Bắc của dãy Trường Sơn. Hoặc bạn có thể đến thăm cố đô Luang Prabang - nơi được công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới. Bạn đừng quên thưởng thức món xôi nếp nương nướng thơm ngon nổi tiếng ở Lào hay thịt trâu gác bếp nhé.

Để sang Lào từ Việt Nam có hai phương tiện chủ yếu là ôtô và máy bay. Nhiều bạn trẻ chọn đi ôtô bởi chi phí rẻ hơn và lê la được nhiều địa điểm hơn. Một chuyến đi 6 ngày 5 đêm sang Lào bằng ôtô chỉ lấy đi của bạn từ 5 - 6 triệu đồng, bao gồm cả đi lại và ăn nghỉ thoải mái.

*3. Philippines*


Nơi có những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp và chưa bị khám phá. Bạn có thể lướt ván và thưởng thức các món ăn độc đáo với giá chỉ dưới 400.000 đồng một ngày. Ngoài ra, đến Philippines, bạn còn có cơ hội cắm trại dọc bãi biển Zambales hoặc khám phá hơn 7.000 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ với rất nhiều bãi biển đẹp, thơ mộng, nổi tiếng nhất phải kể đến Cebu, Boracay, Palawan...

Còn có nhiều tour du lịch về vùng quê trong nội địa Philippines với giá chỉ khoảng 1,5 triệu đồng/ngày bao cả ăn ba bữa, di chuyển bằng ôtô máy lạnh là cơ hội cho bạn khám phá đất nước xinh đẹp này.

*4. Việt Nam*


Tất nhiên Việt Nam không thể thiếu trong danh sách các địa điểm du lịch rẻ nhất châu Á. Hà Nội - Huế - Sài Gòn là những nơi bạn nhất định phải đi khi đến Việt Nam. Khám phá cuộc sống thường nhật và văn hóa của ba miền đất nước là một trải nghiệm rất thú vị, thưởng thức các món ăn đặc trưng của từng miền cũng là một điều mà du khách không thể quên và tất nhiên, chi phí du lịch rẻ cũng khiến du khách thoải mái hơn khi tới Việt Nam.

Chỉ từ vài trăm nghìn để đi thăm quan các điểm gần đến vài triệu để đi xa hơn là bạn đã có hành trình thoải mái để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn của đất nước hình chữ S thân thương.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

